# install FreeBSD besides windows os



## yogii (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi all, I have a problem, I want to install FreeBSD to my laptop that already runs windows. I still don't understand how to do that because I'm afraid my windows system broke.

Any tutorial about that? Help me please...

Thans very much..


----------



## davetrotteruk (Oct 29, 2010)

An amazing resource http://tinyurl.com/24ks6bu


----------



## qsecofr (Oct 29, 2010)

*Dual boot*

There's also a nice howto on this site:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=247

I used EasyBCD and the method described in the link recently to get FreeBSD8.1 installed alongside Windows7.


----------



## UNIXgod (Oct 29, 2010)

I used gag for years:

http://gag.sourceforge.net/

Of course grub is a very good option but will be needed from the ports


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 30, 2010)

There's a dozen threads about this already. Search the forums before posting the same question over and over.


----------



## yogii (Oct 30, 2010)

@moderator

I'm sorry sir, I will read the post first. 

Thanks to all for your help, sir. 

I will try.


----------

